# Soapers Choice Coconut Oil price



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Just went to Soapers Choice and noticed that the price of Coconut Oil had gone down to $69.00 for 50lb ($1.38lb before shipping) . If I have it shipped it was another $21.25 which made the total price $90.25/50lb=$1.80lb. For me that's much better than the price at Walmart. looks like a good time to buy!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh thats Great to hear!!! If were really lucky it will go down even more


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I just looked at that and for me with shipping its $107.51. 
How does that compare with wal mart price for coconut oil?
JoAnn


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah Lynn, we can hope 

JoAnn, that would equal out to $2.15 a lb and at our Wal Mart the 32oz container is $5.69 which is $2.84lb


----------

